# Faint positive? Looking for opinions. (UPDATE)



## sskinner91

I started spotting yesterday and thought I had started my period, today I had brown discharge (very little, only when whiping) so I said "screw it" and took a pregnancy test.... I saw a faint positive. I waited a few more hours and took another test to make sure it wasn't just a false positive or a defective test and sure enough... Same result. I've been exhausted and nauseous lately. I have a doctors appointment Thursday August 20th and will confirm there. But until then I'm looking for opinions of others so I don't feel crazy lol


----------



## sskinner91

Here's a better picture.


----------



## tdog

I definitely see them it could be just old blood from implantation good luck lovely, will you be testing again xx


----------



## sskinner91

tdog said:


> I definitely see them it could be just old blood from implantation good luck lovely, will you be testing again xx

I plan on testing again first thing in the morning. Hopefully it will be confirmed Thursday at the doctors.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Lozb

i definitely see line with colour.


----------



## nikkie122

Definitely looks like a BFP!


----------



## sskinner91

*Update: The last test was taken today Aug. 19 2020 *


----------



## doggylover

Lots of lovely lines! :bfp:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## nikkie122

Great tests and lines!


----------



## tdog

sskinner91 said:


> *Update: The last test was taken today Aug. 19 2020 *
> 
> View attachment 1086300
> View attachment 1086301

Congratulations lovely love the progression xx


----------



## CC94

Looks perfect, congratulations <3


----------



## sskinner91

*Update: I just got the call! I'm 3 weeks pregnant!!!! *


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## nikkie122

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## sskinner91

Thank you everyone!!!! I'm so excited but also scared! lol


----------



## nikkie122

I feel the same.. Excited and sooo scared something is going to go wrong. I dont have the best history either so doesnt help!


----------



## sskinner91

nikkie122 said:


> I feel the same.. Excited and sooo scared something is going to go wrong. I dont have the best history either so doesnt help!


Awww I'm sorry. I can understand being worried. I just want to make sure I do everything right and keep praying for a healthy pregnancy and a healthy baby. I know I don't know you but you're strong and you're doing great. It's nice to find people to talk to and connect with on here since I don't really have any family or friends. With this being my first pregnancy I have so many questions and concerns its nice to be able to come here and talk. If you ever need someone to talk to and listen I'm here. I feel like we all need to support and help each other. :hugs2:


----------



## nikkie122

sskinner91 said:


> Awww I'm sorry. I can understand being worried. I just want to make sure I do everything right and keep praying for a healthy pregnancy and a healthy baby. I know I don't know you but you're strong and you're doing great. It's nice to find people to talk to and connect with on here since I don't really have any family or friends. With this being my first pregnancy I have so many questions and concerns its nice to be able to come here and talk. If you ever need someone to talk to and listen I'm here. I feel like we all need to support and help each other. :hugs2:

You are so right. Thank you! That is the reason I love coming on here to chat. Especially in early pregnancy when you haven't told anyone your pregnant and you just need to talk to people about what is going on. This is the perfect place! I appreciate the kind words and I am also always available if you ever need to chat. I have a son so I have a little experience if I can ever help with anything!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congratulations! A very happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## Classic Girl

Definitely knocked up!


----------



## JAJuly2013

Congratulations!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations


----------

